
Pascal's Wager and Climate Change - Anon84
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/01/pascals-wager-and-climate-change.html
======
dantheman
I'm going to have to disagree with this article, since it's not like Pascal's
wager -- the choices to redirect our effort to combating climate change will
have a negative effect on if there is no climate change. The amount of
attention that alternative energy, etc consume vs real on the ground problems
of starvation, poverty, and disease that are affecting the world is
staggering. These are real problems and dwarf climate change; even if we can
significantly reduce co2 emissions population growth and the rising standard
of living will most likely dwarf the gains made. So perhaps we should instead
focus our attention on reducing population growth - caused by poverty - caused
by corrupt political systems.

